# Aransas Pass 11/5/16



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

A great day on the water with these guys who have been fishing with me for 8 years. Sorry I didnâ€™t get back to eat with you guys, but the grand babies need Captain Grandpaâ€™s time. Thanks for a great day on the water and canâ€™t wait to do it again


----------

